# Armado/Desarmado



## Xerinola

Hola a todos,

Las funciones de *armado/desarmado* de una alarma, ¿cómo se traducen en italiano? Armado en la jerga de alarmas significa que está conectada, activada, que si alguien entra ésta se va a disparar. Y desarmado el contrario, cuando llegas a casa desarmas la alarma para poder entrar sin que ésta se dispare. ¿Existe algún termino especial o simplemente se dice que está conectada/desconectada connesso/disconnesso  o attivato/Disattivato? 

Muchas gracias de antemano por todo
Saludos
X:


----------



## Silvia10975

Attivato/Disattivato
 Silvia.


----------



## Xerinola

Grazie Silvia 
X:


----------



## Enzo Tropical

Suggerisco anche inserito/disinserito


----------



## karunavera

In realtà esiste dalle mie parti anche un altro modo di dirlo: mettere/togliere l'allarme, ma è colloquiale anche se mooolto usato.
Ciao


----------



## Xerinola

Molte grazie a tutti!
Saluti
X:


----------



## Silvia10975

Enzo Tropical said:


> Suggerisco anche inserito/disinserito


Sì, mi associo, nel caso dell'allarme è più adatto!


----------



## Neuromante

¿Ma vanno benne nell gergo dei profesionisti? Sembra, dalla domanda, che si cerchi una ippotetica forma "profesionistica"

Perche dal´altro _Armado/Desarmado_ non la conoscevo in spagnolo, Che se no, non domandavo.


----------



## Silvia10975

Neuromante said:


> ¿Ma vanno benne nell gergo dei professionisti? Sembra, dalla domanda, che si cerchi una ippotetica forma "professionistica" (professionale)
> 
> Perché dall'altro (d'altra parte? dall'altro lato?) _Armado/Desarmado_ non la conoscevo in spagnolo, Che se no, non domandavo.



Sì, in italiano si usano tutte e due le opzioni, non sono termini colloquiali. L'unico colloquiale è mettere/togliere.
 Silvia


----------



## Neuromante

Perché dall´altro = Porque, por otra parte.

Es que en la pregunta de Xerinola no pregunta la forma profesional sino la que se usa en la jerga, que no es lo mismo. Es la de los "Adetti al´lavoro"


----------



## Silvia10975

Neuromante said:


> Perché dall´altro = Porque, por otra parte.
> Allora: Perché tra l'altro/perché d'altra parte/perché d'altro canto
> 
> Es que en la pregunta de Xerinola no pregunta la forma profesional sino la que se usa en la jerga, que no es lo mismo. Es la de los "Adetti al´lavoro"



Entonces la que Xerinola llama "la jerga de alarmas" sería la manera coloquial?


----------



## yaya.mx

s10975 said:


> Entonces la que Xerinola llama "la jerga de alarmas" sería la manera coloquial?


 
Según yo la jerga es el lenguaje técnico, no? No me resulta que sea el lenguaje coloquial.


----------



## xeneize

No sé si hay "jerga de alarmas" , en todo caso estas expresiones están todas re bien en cualquier contexto, desde el negocio hasta la calle...Inserito/disinserito o attivato/disattivato son lo mismo, podés usarlas nomás, Xerinola. Si buscás una palabra más "especial" o "jergal", no, no la hay.
Pero es que "armar" en español tiene significados que en italiano no hay...
Igual, podés decir que la alarma está _prendida_ (acceso) o _apagada_ (spento), y es correcto. También "mettere/ togliere l'allarme" se usa y es correcto, aunque mucho menos específico.
Saludos


----------



## Silvia10975

Para mí también es un lenguaje específico.
Y las dos opciones que puse se pueden usar en este caso.


----------



## Neuromante

Para mi jerga no es ni la forma "de la calle", ni la "técnica", sino la que, por deformación en el tiempo usan las personas que realizan un cierto tipo de trabajo. Jerga sería el equivalente a la forma de hablar de un grupo de adolescentes de un determinado barrio y gustos aplicado a una profesión.

En el diccionario la definen Lenguaje *especial* de una profesión No usan la palabra "propio" u otra similar.


----------



## Xerinola

Hola,
Perdonad por no responder antes. En efecto, quería saber como se decía en la jerga del mundo de seguridad. Para mi lo coloquial es decir poner/sacar la alarma, que es lo que se dice en el mundo del "profano" podríamos decir. 
El tema es que en las alarmas, almenos en la que tenemos nosotros, pone armar o desarmar la alarma. No se si hay alguna diferencia entre el lenguaje profesional y el "lenguaje de la jerga", veo que si...

De todas formas, he puesto en el google _armare,disarmare_ y _allarme_ y me salen bastantes entradas eh? 

Saludos a todos y muchas gracias por todo
X:


----------

